# Villagers asking to leave frequency



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi hi~! I have a question regarding villagers moving out. If a villager asks me to move and it's not someone who I want leaving, and I tell them no, when will another villager ask me? Possibly the very next day? Or will I have to wait another 15(estimated) days? I've been seeing all kinds of crazy threads about people resetting, or time travelling to get the 'right' villager  to ask you to move. So I'm scared it's not something as simple as telling someone no, and then waiting until the next day, hoping someone different will ask.


----------



## Sholee (Apr 22, 2020)

if you say no, it will take another 15 days. It's better to ignore the person in think bubbles if its not the villager you want so that the next day the game will choose another villager.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

I've heard this thing about 15 days, but that is NOT my experience at all. I have turned down my villagers at least 5-6 times, and they only starting asking about it a few weeks ago. I have a feeling the 15 day limit has to do with villagers actually leaving, not asking, but that's just my personal speculation.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 22, 2020)

yikes! I'm glad to know that if a villager has a thought bubble who I do not want moving, it's best for me to ignore them! It could potentially take a year or more otherwise to move the 1/10 villager I wanted gone, if my luck was awful enough (and it usually is)


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok so I cycled my villigers a lot so I can offer some experience! First thing first, if one villager has bubble to move out, it doesn't matter if you close before saving, that villager will still want to move out regardless of how many times you reload! If you tell him no, after 10 days or so, you have a change of another one asking to move. If you ignore his bubble and don't talk to him at all, tomorrow he will still be in town and no bubble! he no longer wants to leave! In my experience, it took 3-4 days after that for another villager to want to move out!


----------



## Chea (Apr 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Ok so I cycled my villigers a lot so I can offer some experience! First thing first, if one villager has bubble to move out, it doesn't matter if you close before saving, that villager will still want to move out regardless of how many times you reload! If you tell him no, after 10 days or so, you have a change of another one asking to move. If you ignore his bubble and don't talk to him at all, tomorrow he will still be in town and no bubble! he no longer wants to leave! In my experience, it took 3-4 days after that for another villager to want to move out!



If I understand correctly, I can shut down the game as soon as I see he wants to leave and the just ignore him for the whole day. That way another villager should be asking to move in 3-4 day, right?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)

Chea said:


> If I understand correctly, I can shut down the game as soon as I see he wants to leave and the just ignore him for the whole day. That way another villager should be asking to move in 3-4 day, right?



exactly! make sure you don't finish the dialogue with him moving! you will know you did it correctly when you restart the game and you see him back with the bubble. he will always have that bubble again!


----------



## Chea (Apr 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> exactly! make sure you don't finish the dialogue with him moving! you will know you did it correctly when you restart the game and you see him back with the bubble. he will always have that bubble again!


Ok, thank you!!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

Ed asked to move, I denied him, and 7 days later Egbert asked to move instead. Even if tell a villager no, someone else can ask as soon as a week from what my experience says.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 22, 2020)

I've had villagers asking to move out every 4 days or so. I've convinced them otherwise every time. It's been a regular 4 days for the last 3 weeks now.


----------



## anne17 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ugh! I'm jealous of y'all! I'm trying to get rid of half my villagers atm. But only one's asked to move and I did the dumb maneuver where you accidentally say "no don't go" ughhh


----------



## miraxe (Apr 22, 2020)

It has DEFINITELY been more frequent for me than every 15 days. I have had four villagers attempt to leave so far (You just got here! You can't leave yet!). I have been playing since March 20 with no time traveling, and there doesn't really seem to be any rhyme or reason to which villagers ask to move. Some I talked to all the time, some less frequently, so I'm also not buying into any of the theories about having to ignore villagers to get them to leave. All of them did have the thought bubbles, though, so it doesn't seem like they'll just randomly leave.

Edit: I typed March 27 instead of March 20. Already forgot when the game came out. I'm getting old haha.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 22, 2020)

What are you all doing with your islands that people are actually asking to leave? It's been over two weeks since one of mine asked to leave. I'm ready to see some new faces, game, come on.


----------



## Daisuk (Apr 22, 2020)

I've had three different villagers ask to move out over the past week. I said yes to Olaf today, he looks so grumpy all the time. I had a guy at the camping site, and asked him to move in, but he said he wanted Pippie to move out! No, just move into Olaf's plot, you moron.


----------



## miraxe (Apr 22, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> What are you all doing with your islands that people are actually asking to leave? It's been over two weeks since one of mine asked to leave. I'm ready to see some new faces, game, come on.


I've really just been playing normally (well, maybe a little more excessively than normal if we're being honest haha). I think in New Leaf, villagers would ping you and run up to you when they wanted to move. They do that when teaching you reactions or giving you stuff in New Horizons, but when they're trying to leave, they just walk around with little thinking bubbles and you need to approach them to see what's up. Sometimes they just want to sell you stuff or give you a gift, and sometimes it's because they're thinking about moving. Basically just check up on your villagers regularly rather than waiting for them to come to you this time around.


----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh man, I'm jealous of everyone who has villagers ask to move frequently! Mine only ask ever 2-2.5 weeks. I need to start doing the thought bubble/quitting thing so I can get different villagers ask to move more frequently.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 22, 2020)

miraxe said:


> I've really just been playing normally (well, maybe a little more excessively than normal if we're being honest haha). I think in New Leaf, villagers would ping you and run up to you when they wanted to move. They do that when teaching you reactions or giving you stuff in New Horizons, but when they're trying to leave, they just walk around with little thinking bubbles and you need to approach them to see what's up. Sometimes they just want to sell you stuff or give you a gift, and sometimes it's because they're thinking about moving. Basically just check up on your villagers regularly rather than waiting for them to come to you this time around.


Oh I know how it works. I just don't get any thought bubbles at all.


----------



## miraxe (Apr 22, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Oh I know how it works. I just don't get any thought bubbles at all.


Oh! That is just weird. I can't remember doing anything in particular to get them to pop up, they just do. : ( I'm sorry that wasn't more helpful.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 22, 2020)

miraxe said:


> Oh! That is just weird. I can't remember doing anything in particular to get them to pop up, they just do. : ( I'm sorry that wasn't more helpful.


Nah, don't worry about it. I was just griping about how long it takes.


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

My latest villager asked to move out after at least 2 weeks of moving in before, but I think after at least 2 or more weeks, they will decide if they want to move out or not.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 22, 2020)

I've so far only had 2 people ask to leave. The first I said no to. The second I said yes to. I can't remember the time difference between them, but I'm pretty sure it was less than a week.

It's been taking far longer to get another ask though. That villager I said yes to moved out on the 11th. Haven't had anyone ask since, and I did have a villager replace the one that moved the day after they left, so it's not like my count went down for long.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 22, 2020)

Damn if I had known to ignore the villager with the bubble I would have ignored Audie x.x Now I gotta wait another cycle period.

Does the thought bubble go away eventually or will it be there all day?


----------



## Ydnew (Apr 22, 2020)

I've been playing a little less than a month, and already had 3 villagers ask to leave in the past 2 weeks. Feel like it's pretty random.

Does anyone know if a villager asks to leave but you tell them to stay, will they ask to leave again? If so, how long can that be?


----------



## Noiree (Apr 22, 2020)

I was told if they ask to move three times, the third time they actually leave.
So, it's always best to ignore them if you want them to stay. 
Is this correct?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Once per two weeks is an upper bound. It might be more frequent than that, but we know from the 15-day method that at least one villager will ask to move out every two weeks.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Pandasawr said:


> I was told if they ask to move three times, the third time they actually leave.
> So, it's always best to ignore them if you want them to stay.
> Is this correct?


I haven't heard anything like that.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

Pandasawr said:


> I was told if they ask to move three times, the third time they actually leave.
> So, it's always best to ignore them if you want them to stay.
> Is this correct?


Oh god, if this is true I'm terrified.


----------



## Noiree (Apr 22, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Once per two weeks is an upper bound. It might be more frequent than that, but we know from the 15-day method that at least one villager will ask to move out every two weeks.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> ...



I haven't tested it, but on another animal crossing community I'm apart of, three people have confirmed it.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



skogkyst said:


> Oh god, if this is true I'm terrified.


Im too scared to test it lol.


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 22, 2020)

It can take less than 15 days between villagers! I've had 3 villagers ask to move out since early April.



Pandasawr said:


> I was told if they ask to move three times, the third time they actually leave.
> So, it's always best to ignore them if you want them to stay.
> Is this correct?


I really hope this isn't true! Which other Animal Crossing community are you apart of?


----------



## Raffy (Apr 22, 2020)

Mairen said:


> yikes! I'm glad to know that if a villager has a thought bubble who I do not want moving, it's best for me to ignore them! It could potentially take a year or more otherwise to move the 1/10 villager I wanted gone, if my luck was awful enough (and it usually is)



Not sure if its the same in this game, but in new leaf, if you did this, then the villager would leave without asking. the best way to moderate who stays in your town is to answer all pings in hopes you get a move request.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

Pandasawr said:


> I haven't tested it, but on another animal crossing community I'm apart of, three people have confirmed it.


Can you share where you found the info exactly? I'm very curious.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 22, 2020)

I've had villagers ask me as soon as five days since the last time one asked to leave.



Pandasawr said:


> I was told if they ask to move three times, the third time they actually leave.
> So, it's always best to ignore them if you want them to stay.
> Is this correct?


Not true. Have told most of my villagers to stay way more than three times. ^^


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Pandasawr said:


> I haven't tested it, but on another animal crossing community I'm apart of, three people have confirmed it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Interesting. I feel like if that was a thing, more people would know about it, but people who TT for reasons relating to villagers are cycling (i.e. never reject a villager's decision to move out). Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

i've been playing since the 19th and answered all pings! so far the only one who's asked to leave was hippeux on the 8th (yay). no one else yet. i'm anxiously waiting for someone else to leave, as i love going to the islands LOL so hopefully the next one is coming soon!!


----------



## Noiree (Apr 22, 2020)

Moon Cake said:


> It can take less than 15 days between villagers! I've had 3 villagers ask to move out since early April.
> 
> 
> I really hope this isn't true! Which other Animal Crossing community are you apart of?


Animal Crossing Amino.


	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



skogkyst said:


> Can you share where you found the info exactly? I'm very curious.


Animal Crossing Amino.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



Calysis said:


> I've had villagers ask me as soon as five days since the last time one asked to leave.
> 
> 
> Not true. Have told most of my villagers to stay way more than three times. ^^


Okay thank you for confirming!!! I'll still ignore them though since, In my experience someone ends up asking the next day haha


----------



## Lillyshins (Apr 22, 2020)

I've played every day so far. 

And have had 2 people ask to leave. 

Chops, YAY!

and Audie... NOOOOOOOOO!

Audie was just a couple days ago. Now that I know of the "turn the game off super fast trick" I think I'll try doing that. Sheldon and Hornsby gots ta go.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m getting a villager asking to leave about once per week. This is around the same frequency that I’m getting a villager in my campsite.


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 23, 2020)

Pandasawr said:


> Animal Crossing Amino.



I do not know how to navigate amino and I'm not sure where to find the exact post you're referring to, would you mind linking it?


----------



## Noiree (Apr 23, 2020)

Renkindle said:


> I do not know how to navigate amino and I'm not sure where to find the exact post you're referring to, would you mind linking it?



Here you go!


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 23, 2020)

My 2nd island got a mover request on Sunday and just now.   Before it was weeks before I got movers on both islands.  I play in real time and haven't used amiibo.


----------



## Fey (Apr 23, 2020)

*This is a method that gets you a request to move per day*—that is, until you let someone leave:

1. When you see a villager “thinking”, approach them and force-quit if it’s a request to move
2. If it’s someone you want to keep, go to
Nook and say you want to relocate their plot
3. You can speak to Nook immediately afterward to say you’ve changed your mind (which lets you get all your money back)

The villager will still be “thinking” when you see them again but it’s no longer a request to move. A day later, a different villager will want to move—repeat this process until you get to who you want out!

_This method was discovered and shared by someone else here a few days ago. It’s been effective for me so far _^ｪ^


----------

